# Disk Immerser Lid Wanted



## Seppala Hutch Soda (Dec 22, 2005)

Seeking a one piece milk glass disk immerser cap for my amber THE MASON"S IMPROVED jar. The cap looks very similar to the embossed "MASCOT" and "MASCOTTE"
 cap but not embossed MASCOT or MASCOTTE. I will pay top dollar for a mint or very near mint example or have a very near mint "MASCOT" Disk Immerser cap for trade.
 PLEASE NOT CONFUSE WITH MILK GLASS IMMERSER INSERT THAT GOES INTO THE ZINC CAPS FOR THE SNOWFLAKE JARS or Mason's 1880 jars, they are not the same.
 Thank you,
 Douglas


----------



## atticmint (Dec 23, 2005)

Do you have a pic of one?


----------



## capsoda (Dec 24, 2005)

Jeez Douglas, Those things are hard to find, But I have 1 slightly used 21 year old laying around here some where I'll let go CHEAP!.[sm=lol.gif] I see different immerser lids on Ebay some time but they usually led to a bidding war.[] Wouldn't mind finding a couple myself.[8|]


----------

